# Audi Exclusive Sighting: SSL Editor Visits Audi Exclusive Showroom in Neckarsulm, Posts to Flickr



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friend Zerin Dube, creator and editor of Speed Sport Life, has just returned from a trip abroad to Germany and has been posting photos all week to his Flickr account. A highlight of the trip, Zerin visited the Audi Exclusive showroom in Neckarsulm and shot some excellent-looking Audis including the brown S4 Avant above. Check out a few more below and, at the bottom, a link to Zerin's Flickr gallery.


















































































* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

George, what color is that R8 Spyder? The color combo is beautiful- my guess is Sahara Silver????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

veedubmac;bt534 said:


> George, what color is that R8 Spyder? The color combo is beautiful- my guess is Sahara Silver????


I'm not exactly sure but the color combo reminds me a lot of my '84 4000 quattro


----------

